# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  My dealer tells me it's pointless to get bloodwork done

## rock_and_God

I want to get some blood tests done, because I believe my supplier sold me fake stuff. I told him about my intention and he replied that it is pointless to do what I want, because you can't measure the effectiveness. He says it is like a woman expecting to see a certain number on a scale and getting disapointed by the results. Is he right? Or is he just trying to not make me go through with this because he suspects that I suspect him? 

What do you think? Your thoughts please. What should I expect to see in my results?

----------


## warchild

id say he sold you fake gear

----------


## rock_and_God

sigh, that's what i am afraid of... on the blood results, what should I expect to see ?

----------


## Big

he's full of it. depending on what the cycle is/was and where you are in the cycle, you should obviously have elevated testosterone levels , etc.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> sigh, that's what i am afraid of... on the blood results, what should I expect to see ?


hes a f'n liar, dont go back to him. I hate dealers who take advantage of people.

Theres a formula to estimate your test levels in relation to your exogenous dosage.

----------


## rock_and_God

> he's full of it. depending on what the cycle is/was and where you are in the cycle, you should obviously have elevated testosterone levels, etc.


4 pills a day Anavar - 600mg/week SuperTest -- nothing since Sunday... just took second shot in the ass 1 hour ago... i was thinking of going in a week or 2... by then, things should have obviously changed right, if this stuff is real?

----------


## Big

Oh I remember your thread. Considering you've only had one shot of test and don't even know how much var you're taking, what did you expect by now?

----------


## rock_and_God

> Oh I remember your thread. Considering you've only had one shot of test and don't even know how much var you're taking, what did you expect by now?


hey hey! I took 2 shots !!  :Wink/Grin:  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## rock_and_God

> hes a f'n liar, dont go back to him. I hate dealers who take advantage of people.
> 
> Theres a formula to estimate your test levels in relation to your exogenous dosage.


what is that formula? what is normal range of testos and what should it be on cycle?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> what is that formula? what is normal range of testos and what should it be on cycle?


lol...

at 600mg test per wk you should be around 3000-6000 ng/dl total test. after about 4 weeks.

----------


## rock_and_God

> lol...
> 
> at 600mg test per wk you should be around 3000-6000 ng/dl total test. after about 4 weeks.


thank you

----------


## thauncle

sounds like he might be pulling a fast one on you or the guy is a dumb ass.

----------


## G4R

If you ask, Wal-Mart wont tell you where to buy anything they sell at a cheaper price, because like your dealer, they want your money... thats all.

If the gear you are getting from him is legit, bloodwork would prove it.... or disprove it....

----------


## rock_and_God

> If you ask, Wal-Mart wont tell you where to buy anything they sell at a cheaper price, because like your dealer, they want your money... thats all.
> 
> If the gear you are getting from him is legit, bloodwork would prove it.... or disprove it....


This is what he wrote to me: " u dont need to take a blood test to see how EFFECTIVE things are. thats a bit much. seriously.

blood tests should be to make sure things are IN check, such as cholesterol, liver enzymes, red/white blood cells...theres nothing on there that will really show you that the juice is in your system, youll probably just see things out of wack for the most part because thats what the juice tends to do. secondly, not many doctors know how to read that correctly and theyll probably think you have a defficiency in something.

by obsess, well i dont have to go into details but in one week ive heard you ask, whats the best training, whats the best diet, whats the best needles, dude i get it... you want everything to go right, but this is not rocket science, and the more you put emphasis on this to see results and calculate this or that...its a bit much. you're not the first person i see go on a cycle for the first time, its normal to be cautious and question everything. wanting to get your blood test mid-way through a cycle, because you expect to see that your testosterone levels are through the roof, its a bit much.

and for what?
are you gonna show people this paper after to show them just to prove how much testosterone is in your body??

in your shoes id rather put the stuff to good use and make my body transform as much as possible. the results in the mirror and in the gym are all you need to get you started in the right direction.

im glad to answer questions to help you, or anyone, but stuff like this,bloodtests... it's excessive. "

----------


## thauncle

> This is what he wrote to me: " u dont need to take a blood test to see how EFFECTIVE things are. thats a bit much. seriously.
> 
> blood tests should be to make sure things are IN check, such as cholesterol, liver enzymes, red/white blood cells...theres nothing on there that will really show you that the juice is in your system, youll probably just see things out of wack for the most part because thats what the juice tends to do. secondly, not many doctors know how to read that correctly and theyll probably think you have a defficiency in something.
> 
> by obsess, well i dont have to go into details but in one week ive heard you ask, whats the best training, whats the best diet, whats the best needles, dude i get it... you want everything to go right, but this is not rocket science, and the more you put emphasis on this to see results and calculate this or that...its a bit much. you're not the first person i see go on a cycle for the first time, its normal to be cautious and question everything. wanting to get your blood test mid-way through a cycle, because you expect to see that your testosterone levels are through the roof, its a bit much.
> 
> and for what?
> are you gonna show people this paper after to show them just to prove how much testosterone is in your body??
> 
> ...


find a new friend. it makes no sense for him to discourage a simple blood test.either this guy is a cheat or stupid.either one he turns out to be is bad.

----------


## rock_and_God

> find a new friend. it makes no sense for him to discourage a simple blood test.either this guy is a cheat or stupid.either one he turns out to be is bad.


you honestly believe this guy is wrong? that my test should be sky high half way through cycle and it will show up on my blood report?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I want to get some blood tests done, because I believe my supplier sold me fake stuff. I told him about my intention and he replied that it is pointless to do what I want, because you can't measure the effectiveness. He says it is like a woman expecting to see a certain number on a scale and getting disapointed by the results. Is he right? Or is he just trying to not make me go through with this because he suspects that I suspect him? 
> 
> What do you think? Your thoughts please. What should I expect to see in my results?


Listen up man. Your supplier sounds like he's full of shit. Point simple, point blank.

If you want to continue the cycle, that's fine. But GET BLOOD WORK DONE when finished. 

Me personally, I would drop the cycle. You don't even know what those pills are, and the juice could be contaminated with shit that can potentially cause serious side effects.

Find another supplier, and don't mess with those idiots you are affiliating with.

----------


## rock_and_God

> Listen up man. Your supplier sounds like he's full of shit. Point simple, point blank.
> 
> If you want to continue the cycle, that's fine. But GET BLOOD WORK DONE when finished. 
> 
> Me personally, I would drop the cycle. You don't even know what those pills are, and the juice could be contaminated with shit that can potentially cause serious side effects.
> 
> Find another supplier, and don't mess with those idiots you are affiliating with.


Should I get blood tests done in the middle of cycle too, to see if what they sold me really is real? Or I don't need to because I will see the results in the gym? What should I expect to see? INcreased strength? A lot of added mass?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Just stop everything your doing and get blood work done immediately. The questions you are asking in regards to when to expect results implies that you are far and beyond ready to begin steroid use .

----------


## rock_and_God

> Just stop everything your doing and get blood work done immediately. The questions you are asking in regards to when to expect results implies that you are far and beyond ready to begin steroid use.


they told me the same thing 5 years ago... if im not ready now, when will i be?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

When you learn to find a source that's reputable, and learn not to take something you know nothing about.

The Anavar situation is a good example.

----------


## rock_and_God

> When you learn to find a source that's reputable, and learn not to take something you know nothing about.
> 
> The Anavar situation is a good example.


Sigh... yes, sir...  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## MaNiCC

Defianetly sounds like your source is having your pants down.

Listen to the advice hawain gave you^^^

----------


## Big

So 5 years ago you considered a cycle and were discouraged, yet 5 years later you still haven't done enough research to even know what to expect? Your source is blatantly full of shit. The average adult male produces the equivalent of approximately 7mg per day of testosterone . That's 49mg per week. If you inject 600mg per week you don't need to be a scientist to realize your test levels will skyrocket compared to natural, and of course bloodwork would reflect that.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Should I get blood tests done in the middle of cycle too, to see if what they sold me really is real? Or I don't need to because I will see the results in the gym? What should I expect to see? INcreased strength? A lot of added mass?


stop taking the gear, the guy can't even be honest with you about blood tests, hes lying through his teeth.

find a new source and tell him to get fukd. all he wants is your money, he doesnt care about you.

----------


## Nicotine

at the end of the day, you are a dollar figure to him.

plain and simple.

he'll tell you what you wanna hear, and he'll also feed you BS to keep you coming back to line his wallet.

you are the bottom line.

----------


## lovbyts

I want to know IF he ever got blood work done... I doubt it. Sounds like even though multiple people told him to do it he still didnt get it....

----------


## bezzy

was it fake???

----------


## zjrng9

> Theres a formula to estimate your test levels in relation to your exogenous dosage.





> what is that formula?


x2? Also would like to know this

----------


## shennen

.....you really thought theres no way to see.....through blood, something like test levels??? 

Your brain had a silly day. The dealer could probably tell he had an easy target, and without this board, he did.
[email protected]#K yourself and learn a little before your next cycle.

----------


## Public Enemy

Either the guy is selling fakes or he is a complete dick face.

----------


## DrHealth

Get a new source. He doesn't have your best interest in hand. He is in it for the money.

----------


## Doctapeppa

> Get a new source. He doesn't have your best interest in hand. He is in it for the money.


This thread is almost a year old.

----------

